# Quilt as You Go



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm interested in this technique. Can anyone direct me to a good online tutorial, video, etc? Simpler is better. I've looked at several, some look easier than others. When I tried my hand tonight, I just couldn't make it work. I finally just stacked the two whole blocks and batting (using old t-shirts) together and made a potholder. :bash:

On the upside, I needed some new potholders! :hysterical:


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Georgia Bonesteel is the quilt as you go guru. She has several books out, a couple of them are a bit dated, but that does not affect the technique. There are several of her books on Amazon.

Marti Mitchell has a book on machine quilting in sections. Just google her site.

I have tons if quilt books and magazines. Amazing how much the quilting industry has been affected by rotary cutting!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have 3 or 4 of Georgia Bonesteel's books and she really is the best. Even her old books give you good instructions but, like Class of 66 said, rotary cutting has really made a difference in how we quilt. I got these books years ago when I first thought about learning to quilt then I didn't do it until last year, about 15 years later!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Have any of you heard of the cotton theory? I have one of the books. Here's a link to the different books on this.
http://www.quiltyard.com/cotton_theory/


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Scooter, that looks very interesting. Have you tried it?


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

When I first started quilting, I did my first few quilts with this method. I really liked the portability of it but got tired of having all the seams on the back. It looks like most of the online tutorials are based more on string piecing. I did find these two that may be helpful.

http://www.secretsof.com/content/194

http://creativeribbons.blogspot.com/2007/07/quilt-as-you-go.html

Some old time quilters would quilt each block and bind it - something like your potholders. When they had enough quilted blocks, they would whipstitch them together to make a bed size quilt. I saw a picture of a quilt made like that and the only thing that I thought looked a little different was that there was no border on it.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Tinker said:


> Scooter, that looks very interesting. Have you tried it?


No, I haven't yet, I'm reading through the techniques and preparation. I have Book One in the series. She shows a really unique way of joining the seams. I first found out about this method when I attended the quilt show in Paducah.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I've read some of the quilt as you go books...but I make mainly baby quilts to sell in my little farm store. They are usually no larger than 34 or 35 x 42 or somewhere in that size range...

I try to get some basic stitches one in the quilt to where it will lay flat, go ahead and bind it all around (I usually bind them using the blanket stitch on my Singer sewing machine), then I have a fairly useable size quilt that I can take with me....I finished TWO baby quilts with intricate hand quilting designs while my husband was having chemo and then radiation treatments. I'd just hold them in my lap and sew away while I waited on him...

It opened many doors and lots of people wanted info on my farm store when they'd start talking to me about what I was doing...

Sometimes I would fold the quilt in fourths and just work on that section and found out it worked great in my lap. Hope this helps you...

I'm getting a teddy bear quilt ready t work on when he goes for a PET Scan on November 7th. We will find out if the cancer is GONE (PLEASE JOIN US IN PRAYNG THAT IT IS GONE GONE GONE) the following day!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh excellent!
I was wondering if my idea would work and apparently there is a name for it and everything.
Should be interesting at least.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Bama Suzy, my prayers are with you!

Would love to see a pic of your teddy bear quilt.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My prayers, too!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Prayers.


----------

